# [SOLVED] Error przy emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3

## karaluch

Witam, wraz z wejsciem 2006.0 padl mi procesor (Athlon t-bird) w domowym serwerku, wlozylem podobny ale nie takie sam (duron) i przebudowalem system, gdy chcialem przebudowac world to pojawily sie problemy i tak od jakiegos czasu z nimi walcze...

... ale ciagle gdy chce emergowac world to pojawia mi error podczas kompilacji mit-krb5, mialem podobny blad z "file" ale z FEATURES="-sandbox strict ccache keepwork" (uwaga na -sandbox) przechodzi, takie zagranie jednak nie dziala na mojego mit-krb5  :Smile: 

Widzialem wypowiedz w bugzilli na podobny temat ale tam stosuja exporty i one nie bardzo dzialaja w moim przypadku, moze ktos z was mial podobne problemy i wie co u mnie jest nie tak, pozdro 

```
server ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre6-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.4-r0, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -mcpu=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks keepwork metadata-transfer sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos ldap libclamav libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mga"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util'

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Last edited by karaluch on Sun Mar 19, 2006 3:23 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rasheed

Doczytaj mana, -e sprawia, że baza pakietów portage "znika" - czyli to tak jakbyś nie miał portage w ogóle (stąd ten komunikat).

----------

## piotruspan

i moze skasuj calkiem tego posta, zasmieca forum, nic nie wnosi i tytul  sugeruje, ze to z Gentoo cos

jest nie tak, a nie z jego wlascicielem...

----------

## karaluch

Witam, nie kasowalem tematu tylko zmieniliem jego zawartosc, a wiec 2 wczesniejsze posty sa od innego tematu, z ktorym juz sobie poradzilem :))))

----------

## milu

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1
> ...

 

...mało - kilka/kilkanaście linijek wstecz jeszcze podaj

----------

## karaluch

```
`-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.

threads.c: In function `krb5int_pthread_loaded':

threads.c:145: error: `pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np' undeclared (first use in this function)

threads.c:145: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

threads.c:145: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [threads.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util/support'

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util'

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Last edited by karaluch on Mon Mar 27, 2006 5:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

Spróbuj okroić flagi do standardowych "-O2 -pipe" i przekompilować ten program

----------

## Aktyn

Nie wiem co zrobiłeś za bardzo po zmianie proca, nie wiem czy to też pomoże, ale jakby nie dała zmiana flag do tych co podał milu, to zmień jak milu pisze flagi a potem zrób emerge -e system, i dopiero potem emerge -e world.

Może by wystarczyło glibca przekompilować, ale nie wiem. Traktuj to wszystko jak takie przypuszczenie.

----------

## karaluch

No tak okrojenie flag to rozwiazanie ale w takim razie jak to sie ma do optymalizacji gentoo, przeciez po to daje okreslone flagi aby system pracowal jak najlepiej, najwaydajniej i stabilnie do tego...

----------

## milu

Weź grubą poprawkę że nie wszystkie aplikacje będą zgodne z różnymi zestawami flag. Optymalizacja tak ale bez przesady - błędnie załozyłeś że wszystko będzie działać na takich flagach. Przetestuj i sprawdź na standardowych - jak zadziała to poszukaj problematycznej flagi i dodaj te optymalizacje które chcesz(nie wnikałem zbytnio w Twoje flagi ale może się okazać, że dla tego programu większość będzie niepotrzebna)

PS. `-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.  => popraw to sobie

----------

## karaluch

 *milu wrote:*   

> PS. `-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.  => popraw to sobie

 

wiem wiem ale to pod katem stage4 i takiego jednego skryptu w ktorym to wlasnie zalecaja tak aby system mozna bylo stawiac na roznych prockach

sprawdzam teraz emerge -e system jeszcze raz i zobaczymy co mi powie

http://blinkeye.ch/mediawiki/index.php/GNU/Linux_System_Backup_Script_%28stage4%29#Portability.2FPrerequisites

----------

## milu

 *karaluch wrote:*   

>  *milu wrote:*   PS. `-mcpu=' is deprecated. Use `-mtune=' or '-march=' instead.  => popraw to sobie 
> 
> wiem wiem ale to pod katem stage4 i takiego jednego skryptu w ktorym to wlasnie zalecaja tak aby system mozna bylo stawiac na roznych prockach
> 
> 

 

Masz gcc 3.4.5 a zatem:

 *Quote:*   

> ( >= GCC-3.4):
> 
> CFLAGS="-Os -mtune=athlon -funroll-loops -pipe"
> 
> 

 

----------

## karaluch

Po zmianie na mtune ;-))

```

configure: configuring in util/profile

configure: running /bin/sh './configure' --prefix=/usr  '--prefix=/usr' '--host=i686-pc-linux-gnu' '--mandir=/usr/share/man' '--infodir=/usr/share/info' '--datadir=/usr/share' '--sysconfdir=/etc' '--localstatedir=/var/lib' '--without-krb4' '--without-tcl' '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-static' '--with-system-db' '--localstatedir=/etc' '--enable-shared' '--with-system-et' '--with-system-ss' '--enable-dns-for-realm' '--build=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'CFLAGS=-Os -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s' 'DB_HEADER=/usr/include/db_185.h' 'DB_LIB=/usr/lib/libdb.so' 'build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' 'host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu' --cache-file=../.././config.cache --srcdir=.

configure: loading cache ../.././config.cache

configure: error: `CFLAGS' has changed since the previous run:

configure:   former value:  -Os -mcpu=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s

configure:   current value: -Os -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s

configure: error: changes in the environment can compromise the build

configure: error: run `make distclean' and/or `rm ../.././config.cache' and start over

configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for util/profile

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  mit-krb5-1.4.3.ebuild, line 43:   Called econf '--without-krb4' '--without-tcl' '--enable-ipv6' '--disable-static' '--with-system-db' '--localstatedir=/etc' '--enable-shared' '--with-system-et' '--with-system-ss' '--enable-dns-for-realm'

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

trwa emerge -e system (5 of 98)

----------

## milu

spróbuj z FEATURES="-ccache"

----------

## karaluch

Pozmienialem troszeczke flagi i mam nowe glibc ale nadal emergowac gcc mi nie chce  :Sad: 

```
server ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre6-r3 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Duron(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-02 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks keepwork metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X apm avi berkdb bitmap-fonts crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg kde kerberos ldap libclamav libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly oav ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl spell ssl symlink tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xml xml2 xmms xv zlib elibc_glibc kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_mga"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

```
server ~ # emerge gcc

....

creating Makefile

 * Compiling gcc ...

 * has_hardened: deprecated, please use gcc-specs-{relro,now}()!

/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5-r1/work/build /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5-r1/work/build /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.5-r1/work/gcc-3.4.5

 * Running make LDFLAGS="" STAGE1_CFLAGS="-O" LIBPATH="/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.5" BOOT_CFLAGS=" -O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe" profiledbootstrap

Configuring in libiberty

configure: loading cache ./config.cache

configure: error: `CFLAGS' has changed since the previous run:

configure:   former value:  -O2 -pipe

configure:   current value: -O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe

configure: error: changes in the environment can compromise the build

configure: error: run `make distclean' and/or `rm ./config.cache' and start over

make: *** [configure-libiberty] Error 1

!!! ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-3.4.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1557:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 966:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1272:   Called toolchain_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 24:   Called gcc_src_compile

  toolchain.eclass, line 1487:   Called gcc_do_make

!!! emake failed with profiledbootstrap

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Last edited by karaluch on Mon Mar 27, 2006 5:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

zainstaluj to raz jeszcze ale uprzednio czyszcząc /var/tmp/portage/gcc

----------

## karaluch

Dzieki milu jestes wielki  :Smile: 

gcc przekompilowane ale nie moge skompilowac mik-krb5 nawet na oslabionych flagach przy wylaczonym ccache i z wyczyszczonym katalogiem, ma ktos moze jeszcze jakies pomysly, pozdro

----------

## milu

a błąd pozostał ten sam co na początku?

Edit:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125966 i wszystko jasne

----------

## karaluch

Hehe ... juz raz udalo sie przekompilowac samo mit-krb5-1.4.3 ... teraz czekam do konca updatu qt i bedzie emerge -e system && emerge -e world jak to wszystko przejdzie to pojde na piwo   :Laughing: 

Rozwiazanie problemu (zgodnie z radami milu i bugzilla)

1. Zrobienie patcha 

```
cd /usr/portage/app-crypt/mit-krb5

nano -w files/mit-krb5-robust.patch
```

Wstawiamy to co ponizej:

```
--- krb5-1.4.3/src/aclocal.m4   2006-01-19 18:56:17.000000000 -0500

+++ krb5-1.4.3/src/aclocal.m4   2006-01-19 18:56:11.000000000 -0500

@@ -171,7 +171,14 @@

 dnl reference support we can figure out whether or not the pthread library

 dnl has been linked in.

 dnl If we don't add any libraries for thread support, don't bother.

-AC_CHECK_FUNCS(pthread_once pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np pthread_rwlock_init)

+for fn in pthread_once pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np pthread_rwlock_init ; do

+   AC_CHECK_DECLS($fn,,,[

+   #ifdef HAVE_PTHREAD

+   #include <pthread.h>

+   #endif

+   ])

+   AC_CHECK_FUNCS($fn)

+done

 old_CC="$CC"

 test "$PTHREAD_CC" != "" && test "$ac_cv_c_compiler_gnu" = no && CC=$PTHREAD_CC

 old_CFLAGS="$CFLAGS"

--- krb5-1.4.3/src/util/support/threads.c   2005-08-12 16:57:07.000000000 -0400

+++ krb5-1.4.3/src/util/support/threads.c   2006-01-19 19:00:59.000000000 -0500

@@ -141,7 +141,7 @@

    || &pthread_equal == 0

    /* This catches Solaris 9.  May be redundant with the above

       tests now.  */

-# ifdef HAVE_PTHREAD_MUTEXATTR_SETROBUST_NP_IN_THREAD_LIB

+# if defined(HAVE_PTHREAD_MUTEXATTR_SETROBUST_NP_IN_THREAD_LIB) && HAVE_DECL_PTHREAD_MUTEXATTR_SETROBUST_NP

    || &pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np == 0

 # endif

    /* Any program that's really multithreaded will have to be
```

2. Dodanie wpisu o patchu

```
nano -w mit-krb5-1.4.3.ebuild
```

W sekcji src_unpack() dopisujemy: 

```
epatch ${FILESDIR}/${PN}-robust.patch
```

3. Przebudowanie emuildu

```
ebuild mit-krb5-1.4.3.ebuild digest
```

4. Wyczyszczenie systemu

```
rm -r /var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3

# jezeli uzywasz ccache to jeszcze warto je teraz wylaczyc

nano -w /etc/make.conf

..

FEATURES="-ccache"

..
```

4*) W bugzilli jeszcze jest wzmanka o exporcie zmiennych, ja to zrobilem ale mysle ze sam ten patch wystarczy, jezeli nie to fajnie jak ktos o tym napisze

```
export ac_cv_func_pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np=no

export pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np=no
```

5. Ponowna kopilacja

```
emerge app-crypt/mit-krb5
```

------

Mam nadzieje ze wszystko mi pomoze tak jak i mi, pozdrawiam

----------

## milu

ekhmmmmm - Apel to sie czytalo czy nie?? Polecam zapoznanie sie z nim bo nie wisi ot tak sobie zeby wisial!

----------

## karaluch

Ten mit-krb5 spac mi nie daje, teraz na profilu 2006.0 i gcc 4.1.0 wywala mi blad:

```
config.status: executing krb5_config_prefix commands

(cd include && make krb5/autoconf.h)

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/include'

make[1]: `krb5/autoconf.h' is up to date.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/include'

making all in util...

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util'

making all in util/support...

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util/support'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -fPIC -DSHARED -DPACKAGE_NAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_TARNAME=\"\" -DPACKAGE_VERSION=\"\" -DPACKAGE_STRING=\"\" -DPACKAGE_BUGREPORT=\"\" -DKRB5_PRIVATE=1 -DKRB5_DEPRECATED=1 -DKRB5_DNS_LOOKUP_KDC=1 -DKRB5_DNS_LOOKUP_REALM=1 -DKRB5_DNS_LOOKUP=1 -DHAVE_LIBRESOLV=1 -DHAVE_RES_NINIT=1 -DHAVE_RES_NCLOSE=1 -DHAVE_RES_NSEARCH=1 -DHAVE_DN_SKIPNAME=1 -DHAVE_RES_SEARCH=1 -DHAVE_PRAGMA_WEAK_REF=1 -DDELAY_INITIALIZER=1 -DCONSTRUCTOR_ATTR_WORKS=1 -DDESTRUCTOR_ATTR_WORKS=1 -DENABLE_THREADS=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_MUTEXATTR_SETROBUST_NP_IN_THREAD_LIB=1 -DHAVE_PTHREAD_RWLOCK_INIT_IN_THREAD_LIB=1 -DSTDC_HEADERS=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -DHAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -DHAVE_STRING_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -DHAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -DHAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_STDINT_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_MEMMOVE=1 -DHAVE_REGCOMP=1 -DGETSOCKNAME_ARG2_TYPE=struct\ sockaddr -DGETSOCKNAME_ARG3_TYPE=size_t -DGETPEERNAME_ARG2_TYPE=GETSOCKNAME_ARG2_TYPE -DGETPEERNAME_ARG3_TYPE=GETSOCKNAME_ARG3_TYPE -DHAVE_LIBUTIL=1 -DHAVE_SYSLOG_H=1 -DHAVE_STDARG_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_SELECT_H=1 -DHAVE_IFADDRS_H=1 -DHAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -DHAVE_OPENLOG=1 -DHAVE_SYSLOG=1 -DHAVE_CLOSELOG=1 -DHAVE_STRFTIME=1 -DHAVE_VSPRINTF=1 -DNEED_SWAB_PROTO=1 -DHAVE_STRUCT_SOCKADDR_STORAGE=1 -DHAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -DHAVE_SYS_SOCKET_H=1 -DHAVE_NETINET_IN_H=1 -DHAVE_NETDB_H=1 -DHAVE_INET_NTOP=1 -DHAVE_INET_PTON=1 -DHAVE_GETNAMEINFO=1 -DHAVE_GETADDRINFO=1 -DKRB5_USE_INET6=1 -DPOSIX_SIGNALS=1 -DUSE_RCACHE=1 -DRETSIGTYPE=void -DHAVE_GETHOSTBYNAME_R=1 -DHAVE_GETSERVBYNAME_R=1 -DHAVE_GMTIME_R=1 -DHAVE_LOCALTIME_R=1   -I../../include -I./../../include -I../../include/krb5 -I./../../include/krb5 -I. -I.  -O2 -mtune=athlon-tbird -pipe -funroll-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fforce-addr -ffast-math -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DG_DISABLE_CHECKS -DG_DISABLE_CASE_CHECKS -s -pthread -c threads.c -o threads.so.o && mv -f threads.so.o threads.so

threads.c: In function 'krb5int_pthread_loaded':

threads.c:145: error: 'pthread_mutexattr_setrobust_np' undeclared (first use in this function)

threads.c:145: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

threads.c:145: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[2]: *** [threads.so] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util/support'

make[1]: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/mit-krb5-1.4.3/work/krb5-1.4.3/src/util'

make: *** [all-recurse] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1526:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 923:   Called src_compile

  mit-krb5-1.4.3.ebuild, line 53:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

jest odpowiedz na ten problem (tak mysle) https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=125966 ale nie bardzo wiem jak ma mi to pomoc w rozwiazaniu problemu jak to jest mit-krb5-1.4.3-r1 a ja mam aktualnie r2

====

ps. pytanko do wczesniejszego postu, co zle zrobilem ze jest to zrednio zgodne z zasadami ?Last edited by karaluch on Mon Mar 27, 2006 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps. pytanko do wczesniejszego postu, co zle zrobilem ze jest to zrednio zgodne z zasadami ?

 

ZTCP - brakowało SOLVED w temacie

Edit:

A co się zmieniło pomiędzy r-1 a r-2? Może wystarczy zaaplikować tą samą łatę? Można ręcznie można via portage overlay.

----------

## karaluch

Co do solved to wowczas chcialem jeszcze to dokladnie przetestowac aby byc calkowicie pewnym swego...

```
emerge =app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3-r1
```

oczywiscie wczesniej (na podstawie tego tematu na bugszilli) trzeba dodac patcha https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=83178&action=view i ebuild mit-krb5-1.4.3-r1.ebuild digest

----------

## Poe

na poczatku sie przewinęło zdanie, ze -e worldna nie da sie na raty zrobic. Mysle, ze to wam pomoze

```

emerge -ep world | grep '\[ebuild' | sed -e 's/.*] //' > file.lst 

```

a nastepnie odpalic ten skrypcik

```

#!/bin/bash

while true

do

        CURRENT_PACKAGE=`head -n 1 file.lst`

        if [ ! -n "$CURRENT_PACKAGE" ]; then

                exit 0

        else

                emerge --oneshot =$CURRENT_PACKAGE

                grep -v "$CURRENT_PACKAGE" file.lst > file.ls1

                mv file.ls1 file.lst

        fi

done 

```

btw, mala uwaga do autora tematu.... Dawaj ciut krótsze te errory z kompilacji.. nie ma sensu dawac az tylu linii.. nie tak malo jak na poczatku, ale bez przesady.....

----------

## karaluch

Jak na razie zrobilem emerge -e system na mit-krb5-1.4.3-r1 i przechodzi ale na wszelki wypadek wczesniej wykasowalem cale portage z tempa bo juz mi tyle razy przez to wywalilo ze piluje teraz kazdego pliku  :Smile: 

I jeszcze jedna sprawa: jak zamaskowac oryginalne mit-krb5 bo ciagle chce mi je instalowac, dalem wpis w package.mask to mi chce instalowac wczesniejsza wersje!

----------

## Poe

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I jeszcze jedna sprawa: jak zamaskowac oryginalne mit-krb5 bo ciagle chce mi je instalowac, dalem wpis w package.mask to mi chce instalowac wczesniejsza wersje!

 

a jak dodales? 

zrób tak:

```

echo "<=app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3" >> /etc/portage/package.mask

```

----------

## karaluch

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a jak dodales? 
> 
> 

 

sorry moj blad dalem '>='  :Smile: 

==========

```
server ~ # emerge --update --deep --newuse -p world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-crypt/mit-krb5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.1-r2 (masked by: package.mask)

- app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.4.3 (masked by: package.mask)
```

 :Sad: 

----------

